# API zu Autoscout



## jinni (29. Mai 2008)

hallo,

weiß jemand ob es möglich ist eine API von autoscout24, oder auch mobile.de zu bekommen?

Hat jemand Erfahrnug damit?


danke


----------



## tuxedo (29. Mai 2008)

Hast du mal auf autoscout24.de, mobile.de und google.de geschaut ob da was angeboten wird?

Wenn nicht wirst du schlechte Karten haben.

- Alex


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (29. Mai 2008)

ich glaube kaum dass die sowas anbieten, sonst könnte jeder ne seite mit den gleichen daten nachmachen und sie würden nix mehr einnehmen


----------



## AS24Info (26. Sep 2011)

Hallo,

AS24 bietet über DeveloperGarden eine konstenlose API an. Sie ist auf dieser Adresse zu bekommen: Developer Garden - APIs : AutoScout24


----------

